# Picked up my CTD



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the fraternity that is CTD owners. I've put 23,xxx miles on mine since 2014. It's a great highway car and easily beats the EPA combined mileage as long as you don't start drag racing from every stoplight. One driving tip I'd mention is to be mindful of the front air dam that's below the valence. I'm sure it's helpful for aero, but it hangs lower than the standard Cruze and can catch parking barriers if you're not careful, and it can catch driveways if you pull in to quickly. May you have many enjoyable miles ahead. Quick question, what interior do you have? Black or beige?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

AWJustus22 said:


> Welcome to the fraternity that is CTD owners. I've put 23,xxx miles on mine since 2014. It's a great highway car and easily beats the EPA combined mileage as long as you don't start drag racing from every stoplight. One driving tip I'd mention is to be mindful of the front air dam that's below the valence. I'm sure it's helpful for aero, but it hangs lower than the standard Cruze and can catch parking barriers if you're not careful, and it can catch driveways if you pull in to quickly. May you have many enjoyable miles ahead. Quick question, what interior do you have? Black or beige?


Black interior. 

Looking at the "how to" on installing the home link. That is going to be my first project I think.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the CTD and welcome to the club! I am curious to see what the prior owner has to say.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations. Got pictures of it?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

OK here are a few from the wet dewy morning.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Curious if all the Eco info was cleared at the dealer before you bought it. Good way of knowing how it was driven by PO


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Doesn't look like it from what it is showing. I would like to clear it so I can track my driving style.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

I believe you hold the button on the end of the stick down while the eco info is displayed.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

congratulations - looks nice hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats. You will love the torque. I've had mine 5 months and have logged almost 10K miles. Averaging around 44 MPG. I do a lot of mountain driving and love it.


----------

